# Ex Cavalry Horses



## roxy007 (9 June 2008)

Hi - has anyone rehomed one of these before and if so have they run into any problems with the massive change in lifestyle for these horses. I know there is an equally massive waiting list for these horses so wanted to have all our questions answered first before we decide whether to apply or not.


----------



## Ottinmeg (9 June 2008)

not quite the same but we have an ex kings troop horse. he was in for 4 years before they gave up on him and chucked him out  . we got him as an 8 yr old with the brain of a 4 yr old as he hadnt done anything. the only thing i have noticed with him (apart from being cold backed and a  little on the quirky side ) is that he doesnt mind standing in his stable for weeks on end which he is currently doing as he is broken. i wouldnt like to even guess if the horses that have spent the best part of their lives in service could adapt to living in civvy street so to speak


----------



## _April_ (9 June 2008)

I have had a few lessons at hyde park barracks and they tend to be quite naughty in the school believe it or not.
We have to be graded before we ride them and have to sign a disclaimer!
Worst I have seen so far is a few bucks and some minor bolts.  Nothing an experienced rider couldn't cope with I think (I hope!).

A few are brilliant but most of them are not schooled to a particularly high level.  
Definite scope for potential though in some.

Have never hacked out so can't comment personally on that but one of my friends does and she says they are fine.


----------



## woolly (9 June 2008)

Yes I knew one and he was ex King's troop. An absolute Psycho! The Army wanted him destroyed for good reason. In the end he came good but quirky can not sum this horse up enough! He loved his owner but they had some fights! He was ridden for the RAF team and did all military competitions so could really pull it out of the hat when he wanted to but only for his owner!
Some are really nice before you are completely put off and get rehomed for all sorts of reasons.
The changes shouldn't present to much of a problem I would think. We used to have lessons with the King's troop and they had some fabulous tales to tell of their horses.


----------



## caths (9 June 2008)

Thanks for replying. Not sure about it though. We would like to rehome a retiring one and from the info we have they are retired around 20 or just a bit younger. Apparenly some are suitable for novice riders and can still be used for light hacking. My concern is that the change of lifestyle from a heavy workload to a happy hacker would not go smoothly. It must be terrifying from the horses point of view to be surrounded by noise and literally hundreds of other horses to then be turned out to literally semi retirement over night. I had heard the retiring horses are wound down over a period of 2 years but that is not always the case.  As I say not sure if this is sensible or if we should just look at other options. If anybody on the forum has one of these horses please let me lnow how things went with yours as it would be much appreciated


----------



## scrat (9 June 2008)

I have an ex miltary police horse. They were disbanded in 1995 I thnk and my boy is very old (about 25). He's a real sweety and so kind and quiet. I'm still trying to find out his history and true age! He lives out most of the time which he loves but he does appreciate his stable in hot weather and when it rains. I imagine he would have spent a lot of his life stabled. Just to add that for his age he is very well and I think this must be due to the standard of care these horses have while in the military.


----------



## woolly (9 June 2008)

The horse I was talking about was retired and sold on in 2001. From all of this and having a reputation and infamy that was well justified, he went to live in a farmers field with a shetland pony. My friend who owned him and I went for a visit a month later and he was being ridden by an 11 year old girl very happily and is still there to this day as far as I am aware. 
No period of great adjustment and all went absolutely fine.
He went from 1 star eventing to farm plod very very smoothly. Some only get het up if you put ceremonial tack on would you believe!
He still nickers when you shout: 
"Oi Basta*d" across the field as that was what his owner called him!


----------



## rolls1392 (9 June 2008)

I used to ride with one of the Army saddle clubs in Hampshire and they used ex Kings Troop horses. They were usually well behaved and easy to ride, but each had their own personality with a little bit of an evil side lurking under the skin. My favourite horse was one "Harry the Bastard" and he was well named, but a fantastic schoolmaster if he was ridden considerately!!


----------

